# *[~Vote~]* for the Scrawniest Moderator!



## cg89 (Dec 11, 2011)

Vote now!


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 11, 2011)

Curt James for the win, he looks like an aids patient…..


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

I have to say, I didn't vote juggernaut, but reading his journal and seeing pics is a letdown.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 11, 2011)

he claims 240....i am secretly jay cutler....really i am


----------



## secdrl (Dec 11, 2011)

Captn' looks like if he turned sideways, he'd dissapear. He gets my vote.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

I cannot make an informed decision until you provide pics of all the mods. make it happen.

and dont discriminate against the female mods, I want to see their pics as well. For research purposes.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is me last month. I'm now 10lbs heavier and just as lean =)


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Here is me last month. I'm now 10lbs heavier and just as lean =)



props for posting a pic but I was hoping for pics of the female mods


----------



## cg89 (Dec 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Here is me last month. I'm now 10lbs heavier and just as lean =)


hahaha we know maybe you should PT the rest of these scrawny fucks


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2011)

Heavyiron is all drugs, without them he would be 155lbs with 25% body fat.

Now who voted for me, I need to know so I can neg you 2x a day every day for the next year.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 11, 2011)

no comments


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Here is me last month. I'm now 10lbs heavier and just as lean =)



wheres those chicken legs? Maybe you try going on a bulk, i heard Sus250 and Muscletech products are a good stack??????..


----------



## cg89 (Dec 11, 2011)

TheCapt' and CurtJames are tied... hmm


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 11, 2011)

cg89 said:


> TheCapt' and CurtJames are tied... hmm



Find some pictures you lazy fuck.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^ pics


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 11, 2011)

juggy claimed a 29 inch waist at 240....thats smaller than arnold at same ht an wt....what a piece of crap...no shame


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> wheres those chicken legs? Maybe you try going on a bulk, i heard Sus250 and Muscletech products are a good stack??????..


Buying Muscletech and sus amps now...


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

Most tanned and jerked?  heavyiron


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> juggy *claimed a 29 inch waist* at 240....thats smaller than arnold at same ht an wt....what a piece of crap...no shame



_You _claimed a _39 _inch waist.

ahahahahaahahahahahahdkjlkfjlj;ajfklo


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Curt James for the win, he looks like an aids patient???..







*L-R:* Azza, Curt James


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

Two pics. We are getting there.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

gASShole




Buttnuggernaut





Im beginning to think Heavy is the only MOD who can bench over 3 bills LOL


----------



## ecot3c inside (Dec 11, 2011)

lol at this thread. it makes me feel better about myself seeing these ethiopians..


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

what criteria do you need to meet be a MOD? just own a computer?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> what criteria do you need to meet be a MOD? just own a computer?



no, I think all you have to do is send a classy "escort" to prince's house.




captn's pic:








plus the captn is badass to work out in that ghetto gym with like 5 machines.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> lol at this thread. it makes me feel better about myself seeing these ethiopians..



_grrr_

I have jeans shorts! I will kill you in your sleep.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> what criteria do you need to meet be a MOD?





Not begging for gears.

_For one._

...



haHA 

_*ANYTHING GOES, BABY!*_


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 11, 2011)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 11, 2011)

I love myself again


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

Voted for myself.

God damn it, this is a physique contest *I CAN WIN!*


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

Twist doesn't workout, Curt does(believe it or not)

End of thread.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

The mods should have to post a pic so we know what we're dealing with here.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

curt gets props from me because he posted a pic. you know what, this thread is completely wrong, it should've been hottest female mod


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

cg89 said:


> Vote now!




LOL This thread, Im glad I have no votes



bigbenj said:


> The mods should have to post a pic so we know what we're dealing with here.



Ill get some pics up in January I swear! lol


----------



## cg89 (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> what criteria do you need to meet be a MOD? just own a computer?



no...you have to have a planet fitness membership


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

cg89 said:


> no...you have to have a planet fitness membership



Lmao damnit how did you know??

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> LOL This thread, Im glad I have no votes
> 
> 
> 
> Ill get some pics up in January I swear! lol


I'm holding you to that


cg89 said:


> no...you have to have a planet fitness membership


damn, being a mod is cheap and easy!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> LOL This thread, Im glad I have no votes
> 
> 
> 
> Ill get some pics up in January I swear! lol



I think I will make a thread in january "osl vs heavy: who's more J&T?"



should be a nice battle.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> LOL This thread, Im glad I have no votes
> 
> 
> 
> Ill get some pics up in January I swear! lol


 even if you where totaly unjerked you have helped so many poeple get jerked that makes yous swole as fucked imo!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 11, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I think I will make a thread in january "osl vs heavy: who's more J&T?"
> 
> 
> 
> should be a nice battle.


 im in for that one! going to put my 2 favorite mods up against each other though


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> damn, being a mod is cheap and easy!



Kinda like a hooker.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

OSL better get on the prop, tren, mast, gh, peps, T3, and slin ASAP. If he isn't already....


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> OSL better get on the prop, tren, mast, gh, peps, T3, and slin ASAP. If he isn't already....




I'm on so much shit right now its not even funny.

LR3, DES, MGF  1000MG TEST E, 450 NPP 40MG DBOL AND 42IU GH PER WEEK. AS WELL AS CLOSE TO 50IU SLIN WEEKLY.



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I'm on so much shit right now its not even funny.
> 
> LR3, DES, MGF  1000MG TEST E, 450 NPP 40MG DBOL AND 42IU GH PER WEEK. AS WELL AS CLOSE TO 50IU SLIN WEEKLY.
> 
> ...


What are your stats currently?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

5'8 226 at 11-12% 

Shooting for 236-240 then cut down to a nice 215 shredded 

I'd love to higher total package, but not just yet
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> What are your stats currently?



heavy is fishing for info because he's scared that OSL will take his title of being the most jerked and tan away.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> heavy is fishing for info because he's scared that OSL will take his title of being the most jerked and tan away.


Fuck, I can't compete with a legit 5'8" bodybuilder. I'm a giant at 6'1.5" in the bodybuilding world.

However, I'm running a radical experiment right now coming off a prime and I have put on a legit 10lbs in 10 days. My muscle bellies are absolutely full. I think in the last 10 days I have pinned close to 70iu of HGH. LOL!


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice!

Pics or your just an uncle z spambot hahaha

Edit: that goes for both of you's!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Fuck, I can't compete with a legit 5'8" bodybuilder. I'm a giant at 6'1.5" in the bodybuilding world.
> 
> However, I'm running a radical experiment right now coming off a prime and I have put on a legit 10lbs in 10 days. My muscle bellies are absolutely full. I think in the last 10 days I have pinned close to 70iu of HGH. LOL!




Thats awesome heavy! and actually now I have even more respect for you I never you you were so tall. Its harder for you guys to gain then me, but yet you make it look easy.

Care to PM me your protocol?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

Fuck a PM! Let's all see it!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

Im a little over 6"1 as well. its real hard for me to build muscle especially since I'm an athlete. I wouldn't mind a pm about a protocol in exchange I'll give you mine, not that you want to see it


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Thats awesome heavy! and actually now I have even more respect for you I never you you were so tall. Its harder for you guys to gain then me, but yet you make it look easy.
> 
> Care to PM me your protocol?




5iu GH upon waking
20mcg's T3
1mg adex
20mg Nolva
eat a few meals
20mcg's T3
5iu GH subq right before walking into the gym
Bodypart training
Insulin when I get to my car after training
BCAA's, Creatine, Gatorade, Glutamine
15 minutes later 52 grams whey isolate
60 minutes later solid meal
more meals later

700mg test weekly
400mg tren e weekly~holy shit this Euro-Pharmacies tren is strong
400mg EQ weekly

On non training days no insulin and only 5ius GH early AM.

I train 5 days per week.

Basically 60iu of GH weekly if I train all my sessions. I tried 10iu all at once on training days but the water retention was retarded. I have never used this much GH before. Its fun so far.


----------



## cg89 (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Fuck a PM! Let's all see it!



+1 be a good moderator and share the knowledge


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

cg89 said:


> +1 be a good moderator and share the knowledge



he already did, check the post above you^^^^^


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 5iu GH upon waking
> 20mcg's T3
> 1mg adex
> 20mg Nolva
> ...




Very nice brother! What kind of Slin? Humalog?

Im sure you have seen my protocol. But if you haven't or would like to see it here it is

http://www.unclez.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Peptide-AAS-Protocol.xls

Its in excel format nice and laid out.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 5iu GH upon waking
> 20mcg's T3
> 1mg adex
> 20mg Nolva
> ...




Since starting the insulin I'm now eating 7 meals every training day and 6 meals on non training days. 300-350g protein per day.

I weighed 233 this AM.


----------



## cg89 (Dec 11, 2011)

oh he's quick!
EDIT: How don't you mess up those pins like damn thats so much organization/dedication


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Very nice brother! What kind of Slin? Humalog?
> 
> Im sure you have seen my protocol. But if you haven't or would like to see it here it is
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly. Humalog.

Given the active life of GH I opted for a subq GH pin pre training instead of post. My sessions are maybe an hour so GH is still peaking when I hit the Humalog. I'm still messing around with my Humalog dose but thats one part of the equation I'm keeping to myself until this run is over.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yes, exactly. Humalog.
> 
> Given the active life of GH I opted for a subq GH pin pre training instead of post. My sessions are maybe an hour so GH is still peaking when I hit the Humalog. I'm still messing around with my Humalog dose but thats one part of the equation I'm keeping to myself until this run is over.




Good thinking, Once peak plasma levels of GH rise, and then slin is introduced the anabolic environment created is magical.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

Mod posedown! Lets do it, boys!!!

Team HOSTEL(Heavy and OSL)(see what I did there)

                                     Vs.
Team Jugghole(Juggernaut and Gazhole)

Chem vs training


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 5iu GH upon waking
> 20mcg's T3
> 1mg adex
> 20mg Nolva
> ...



You are jacked up Heavy, bet all that stuff was free LOL


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> LOL This thread, Im glad I have no votes
> 
> 
> 
> Ill get some pics up in January I swear! lol



I'll be expecting pics In January man
You must be stacked


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Mod posedown! Lets do it, boys!!!
> 
> Team HOSTEL(Heavy and OSL)(see what I did there)
> 
> ...


My pics will be up in March.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 11, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> My pics will be up in March.


----------



## cg89 (Dec 11, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> You are jacked up Heavy, bet all that stuff was free LOL



i know thats some bullshit i might start my own site so i get free gear damn...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> My pics will be up in March.



All natural or juiced up to the point where your sweat contains enough gear for a newbies first cycle?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Curt James for the win, he looks like an aids patient???..


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> All natural or juiced up to the point where your sweat contains enough gear for a newbies first cycle?


Natty.

I might do a cycle afterward, depends on job related shit right now. If I do, I will post afters of that also.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

My man


----------



## ecot3c inside (Dec 12, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> no, I think all you have to do is send a classy "escort" to prince's house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



almost as slender as a woman..


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice bracelet.  Half a heart?


----------



## independent (Dec 12, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> My pics will be up in March.



Unless you fall off the wagon.


----------



## CG (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol... jugghole


----------



## SupaSwole (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuck me running I feel like a Greek god compared to some of them


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

SupaSwole said:


> Fuck me running I feel like a Greek god compared to some of them


 
pics or gtfo.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _You _claimed a _39 _inch waist.
> 
> ahahahahaahahahahahahdkjlkfjlj;ajfklo


thats what it is

and thats not bragging...but 39 is much better than 48 at 320 pounds...cant we stop this game...you are not qualified to play....i am a 6 ft tall man...i weigh 267 pounds...i can bench 400 pounds...seated press over 300....i mean curt i dont hate you...but for you to talk shit to me is just silly


you look like a bug eyed broom stick with glasses an a goatee....least your not a fat old guy though...an good on you being a teacher


----------



## SScamaro (Dec 12, 2011)

the cap faggot ass. bitch looks like hes never touched a weight in his pathetic scrawny life


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

This has to go to Curt James. Sorry brother.

I love how this turned into a "Who's dick is bigger" contest by the 2nd page.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 12, 2011)

im just happy ima nonasian


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Is that a deathbat on your arm too? Crazy fucker.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Is that a deathbat on your arm too? Crazy fucker.


 yeah like a vampire death bat(got cause a girl told me to b4 i knew av7x)...my wifes soul(offspring album cover)...blue angel for son....crow made of flames(son is named after the crow)


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> curt gets props from me because he posted a pic. you know what, this thread is completely wrong, it should've been hottest female mod


 

Been there, done that. I think that thread deviated into which female mod has the most virilized face/Longest clit/worst case of alopecia


----------



## GFR (Dec 13, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thats what it is
> 
> and thats not bragging...but 39 is much better than 48 at 320 pounds...cant we stop this game...you are not qualified to play....i am a 6 ft tall man...i weigh 267 pounds...i can bench 400 pounds...seated press over 300....i mean curt i dont hate you...but for you to talk shit to me is just silly
> 
> ...


ROFL

That gut is 45'' at least.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 13, 2011)

around 41 full of air and food...flexed and air blown out...a tight 39


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 13, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> around 41 full of air and food...flexed and air blown out...a tight 39



When was the last time you seen your dick without useing a mirrow?


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 13, 2011)

hell, you'll be in them skinny jeans in no time. A7F concerts here you come. You should stock up on black bandanas


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 13, 2011)

i could seee my dick just fine when i was over 315 pounds...i am not asian...its been discussed


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2011)

SScamaro said:


> the cap faggot ass. bitch looks like hes never touched a weight in his pathetic scrawny life



How come I got a PM from you saying how jacked I am, and how youre buying a 1st tkt to Aus just to suck my cawk?


----------



## CG (Dec 13, 2011)

had to give it to curt. afterall, it is his firtst chance at winning a physique competition


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> had to give it to curt. afterall, it is his firtst chance at winning a physique competition



lulz!


----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 13, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Curt James for the win, he looks like an aids patient???..



Damn, that is just plain mean.  I'd neg you for picking on my guy Curt, but I am reped out for the day.



heavyiron said:


> Here is me last month. I'm now 10lbs heavier and just as lean =)



Putting Heavy in the poll, really.  That guy is a lean, built beast.


----------



## gearin up (Dec 13, 2011)

I had to vote for Curt as well just cuz the cap has less BF. I think its fair but neither one of them is in bad shape.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2011)

My favorite mod is cj. Not a nicer guy on this forum. He got my vote though 


Lol @ mudge makin the list


----------



## Curt James (Dec 13, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> had to give it to curt. afterall, *it is his first chance at winning a physique competition*



This.





I WILL DESTROY YOU ALL!​
_grrr_


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> Been there, done that. I think that thread deviated into which female mod has the most virilized face/Longest clit/worst case of alopecia



 aww man why'd you have go and do that? Why couldn't you let me keep my fantasy that the female mods are Greek sex goddesses?


----------



## XYZ (Dec 14, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> gASShole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

No, I know another one who can.


----------



## cg89 (Dec 14, 2011)

heavy is nice no homo...


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 14, 2011)

^^^extra homo with a side of homo^^^


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

cg89 said:


> heavy is nice no homo...



you mean no homo like this right?:::


----------



## cg89 (Dec 14, 2011)

nah like this


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 15, 2011)

Heavy is the best Mod here, Curt has 19 votes, sux to be a mod hey Cur?


----------



## SScamaro (Dec 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> How come I got a PM from you saying how jacked I am, and how youre buying a 1st tkt to Aus just to suck my cawk?




quit sending me pm giving me infractions you scrawny bitch. i know girls that compete that got more muscle then you vagina fuck boy


----------



## Rednack (Dec 15, 2011)

SScamaro said:


> quit sending me pm giving me infractions you scrawny bitch. i know girls that compete that got more muscle then you vagina fuck boy


ladyboys dont count as girls because they're boys, dork dick..


----------



## Curt James (Dec 15, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Heavy is the best Mod here, *Curt has 19 votes*, sux to be a mod hey Cur?



Winning. 

And it would probably suck to be _you_, pal. Seriously, have you looked in the mirror today?










*L-R:* Azza, Curt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2011)

well at least azza....i got nothin


----------



## Curt James (Dec 15, 2011)

Twenty-one votes!





I AM *CRUSHING *YOU 
*************!!!!​


----------



## Curt James (Dec 15, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well at least azza....*i got nothin*



Here. 






Now you got somethin. 

Not sure what, but, hey, it's at least some... _thing_.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 15, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ....i got nothin


That's what that ugly ass redheaded wife and water headed baby boy of yours think everytime they look at you..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2011)

what kind of man would say shit like that knowing that he was safe behind his comp screen...i only say shit on here id say in real life...but shit im a man...and your a mouse...keep chirpin...im real impressed...hell you make azza look like a man beast ...king of all men...he got the balls to post up pics...and you anonymously talk about my son...id rip your fucking throat out


since my chick is ugly prove you got better or i win...you wont...if im so fat prove you arent..you wont....put up or shut the fuck up you bitch made punk


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 15, 2011)

Rednack said:


> That's what that ugly ass redheaded wife and water headed baby boy of yours think everytime they look at you..



Smart moneys on KOS knocking you out and violating your beat up ass hole


----------



## Curt James (Dec 15, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and your a mouse...keep chirpin...



Mice _chirp?_


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2011)

squeek?


----------



## Rednack (Dec 15, 2011)

what gets me is these big fat slobs posting pictures of their self and pictures of their ugly ass wives making themselves feel better about their failures in life seeking acceptance...


when in all reality they cant handle the truth of their own humility, pouting about exposing someone else...

If you're NOT ready to meet reality head on, keep your fucking pictures to yourself..


And lastly, nobodies perfect accept it..


meow...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2011)

Rednack said:


> what gets me is these big fat slobs posting pictures of their self and pictures of their ugly ass wives making themselves feel better about their failures in life seeking acceptance...
> 
> 
> when in all reality they cant handle the truth of their own humility, pouting about exposing someone else...
> ...


words on a screen bitch...you obviously dont have anything going for you...so worried about me and mine...like i said you are nothing...you aint shit...no ones pouting i am totally secure...i know for a fact if you were standing within arms reach of me you wouldnt say one goddamn word about my son....you would know exactly what was up...youd keep your coward dicksucking mouth shut


ok..my wife is ugly...you must have better...prove it...make fun of my son..well i guess your kids are better than perfectly healthy georgeous blue eyed blonde haired males ...prove it...or you dont have ground to stand on


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2011)

who is secure? the guy completelly open and honest about his life..i let it all hang out...or is the coward that hides while running his mouth? real easy to talk shit...its like gambling.... you gotta put something on the table or you cant play

you trying to lay the game...but you got no bullets...you anonymous...hiding...bitch ...faggot...loudmouth..coward


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2011)

yep...they are hideous...im so ashamed


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 15, 2011)

Rednack said:


> That's what that ugly ass redheaded wife and water headed baby boy of yours think everytime they look at you..



I know this is the 'Anything Goes' section but that is a pretty distasteful fuckin statement!

His wife is no supermodel but she is still attractive and his kid looks like any other toddler!

Mind you, you can compare the pic of his son with the 1000's of other kiddy pics you have on your PC! TAMP


----------



## Curt James (Dec 15, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> squeek?



lol I'd go with that over chirp, for sure. 

And... _squeak_.

(Had to look that up to verify the spelling. )


----------



## Curt James (Dec 15, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yep...they are hideous...im so ashamed



Ya done good, KOS.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2011)

thanx


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2011)

LMAO at the noobs E fighting each other.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 18, 2011)

We clearly have a winner. It's actually a big surprise who it was! /sarcasm.


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> We clearly have a winner. It's actually a big surprise who it was! /sarcasm.



Lulz


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2011)

Has the captn' won yet?


----------



## TwisT (Dec 23, 2011)

Fuckin a curt.... I wanted first place....


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2011)

^^^^ Have this **** *ON LOCK!*


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2014)

3 years later and these poll results are still applicable


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 3, 2014)

Nah that old s hool dude was so full of shit... never seen that vic guy


----------



## Curt James (Nov 4, 2014)

SFW said:


> 3 years later and these poll results are still applicable



*On lock!*


----------



## Curt James (Nov 4, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Is it possible CurtJames dropped the daycare teaching job and (snip)



lol  Celebrate 12 years this month.

And I've been consistent in the gym recently, too. 

_i KEEL you! _


----------



## SheriV (Nov 4, 2014)

SFW said:


> 3 years later and these poll results are still applicable




dude where in the fuck have you been? I was pretty sure you died of a tren od

fer real dude..next time send me back a msg that says diaf or something..dickweed


----------



## SheriV (Nov 4, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Is it possible CurtJames dropped the daycare teaching job and starting lifting becoming more jacked than 95% of IMF members which is why he now only posts on meso?
> 
> Maybe he even stopped eating on pizza mondays at Planet Fitness?





I can't even post on meso without custom sucking his own cock immediately


----------

